# can we get a little help from someone more experienced... we are considering purchasing a Forest River 2000 Cedar Creek 5th Wheel which looks great



## AlanH (Feb 18, 2021)

everything looks clean and like new!  (how is that possible?) and the current owners bought it to live in for several months while they had their home built.  now they wish to sell it.  I have owned a motor home and personally converted vans and a school bus but am much older now and want something comfortable and needing little maintenance... we would be living in the RV full time about 5 months out of the year... 

can anybody tell me what to check, what to look for, how to determine the reliability of this 34' trailer with 2 slide outs (I have never had a slide out, or anything longer than about 30' and never towed anything larger than a 5X12' trailer... 

thanks folks

- AlanH


----------



## C Nash (Feb 22, 2021)

Main thing is check for water damage and be sure all appliances work. Ac, water, furnace, refrigetator. A ice pick probe around inside edge of walls especially below windows is a good way to find soft spots.  Any discolor on ceiling means leak.  Dont be fooled by small spot.  It will be worse.  Check date on tires.  Over 5 yr old replace regardless of tread depth. Check commode for proper operation.  Be sure go on roof and inspect.  Dont take anyones word on "oh it works"   this is show me time.  Good luck


----------



## AlanH (Feb 22, 2021)

Thank you Chelse

I was amazed at the clean look of everything from battery compartment to interior to exterior.  but of course, the folks who advertised this on Craigslist never responded to our messages... meanwhile, tho, your advice will certainly come in handy when we go down to 
Albuquerque to look at used trailers in the several lots there.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 24, 2021)

AlanH said:


> Thank you Chelse
> 
> I was amazed at the clean look of everything from battery compartment to interior to exterior.  but of course, the folks who advertised this on Craigslist never responded to our messages... meanwhile, tho, your advice will certainly come in handy when we go down to
> Albuquerque to look at used trailers in the several lots there.


Just be aware that a lot on Craig list are scams.  Not saying good deals are not there because they are. If the deal sounds to good to be true watch out


----------



## Savas (Oct 27, 2021)

I have a problem with my motor home. I can’t wash it and no means help to clean it. Tell me a good online store for cleaning your home!


----------



## Sisennn (Oct 27, 2021)

Hi, I have never used Internet resources to clean the house or anything else, but my friend only buys different things to clean everything in the house on the Internet. She showed me a review site here perfect for your where you can find reviews on not bad cleaning products. I myself have not used these products, but my friend assures that this is not bad, so she recommends trying it. You can see a rating of good cleaning products.


----------

